# android.talk FC and Camera Stopped functioning.



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, so I was running the 2.11.605.0 leak, and started experiencing weird battery issues. It would take an exuberant amount of time to charge (never did reach 100% after this started happening, even after hours of charging), and the battery died twice as fast as it had been.

So, I decided I'd flash Gingeritis 1.3 and go with that. Well I did, and all was fine, but I noticed that process.com.google.android.talk crashed upon every boot. I also noticed that the Camera app stopped working. It wouldn't FC, but it just disappeared as soon as you opened it. Flashlight still worked.

So, I decided I'd reflash, well that didn't change anything. Then I decided to flash the 2.10.605.1 debloated ROM, same thing with process.com.google.android.talk crashing and no camera.

Then I nandroided back to a backup I had made of 2.10.605.1 when I ran it prior to updating to 2.11, and same thing, process.com.google.android.talk crashing, no camera.

I'm currently reflashing the 2.11.605.0 RUU in hopes I can get it to work. I tried flashing the CDMA radio that came with 2.10, but that didn't seem to make a difference. Any suggestions? I bought my Bolt used on eBay, so going back to stock and sending it in to VZW isn't an option... 

EDIT: Same thing upon booting 2.11 after reflashing the RUU, process.com.google.android.talk crashing upon boot, no camera. Note, I did a full wipe of data, cache, dalvik, and system between these flashings.

Update: I did another full wipe and I dug out my stock battery and plugged it in to charge for a bit, I'm going to try and flash the MR2 radio, and flash the MR2 deoxeded stock ROM I have downloaded.

*EDIT ADD FIX - SEE THIS POST AND APPLY THIS FIX http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...ped-functioning.&p=87204&viewfull=1#post87204*


----------



## killalude (Aug 16, 2011)

That's strange mine started doing this a couple minutes ago on synergy running imos 3.5.0 and 3.6.0 kernel


----------



## trott33 (Jul 15, 2011)

"razor2006 said:


> Okay, so I was running the 2.11.605.0 leak, and started experiencing weird battery issues. It would take an exuberant amount of time to charge (never did reach 100% after this started happening, even after hours of charging), and the battery died twice as fast as it had been.
> 
> So, I decided I'd flash Gingeritis 1.3 and go with that. Well I did, and all was fine, but I noticed that process.com.google.android.talk crashed upon every boot. I also noticed that the Camera app stopped working. It wouldn't FC, but it just disappeared as soon as you opened it. Flashlight still worked.
> 
> ...


I am also having the same issue I was on uber pre3 decided to try gingeritis viii, did not have time to set up so went to a backup of my previous build, now I have same problem with talk, and camera?


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

When I bought my first smartphone from a friend one of the button wasn't working I took it to tech support at the store they told me to come back in an hour and I got a refurbished but working phone NP questions ask


----------



## lambda (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry for your problems, but I don't think a non-working camera constitutes a "brick".


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I am having the talk fc problem, also.......................I think it is koush's recovery update causing my problem...............


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I flashed back to the MR2 OTA, and the problem went away. I just reflashed CWM, and now I'm going to try and flash something else.


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

This title is very misleading, you would get much better help with a title stating what's really going on. I've found that when people see the issue and know if they've dealt with it.


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

wwjdd44 said:


> I am having the talk fc problem, also.......................I think it is koush's recovery update causing my problem...............


I highly doubt a recovery image would cause that issue

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Note: make sure you don't unlock before your phone connects to the mobile network.


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

jimmydene84 said:


> I highly doubt a recovery image would cause that issue
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


I had assorted problems from a recovery update on my Inc............so when I see multiple updates to fix things in a very short time, I am always suspect.


----------



## jcastag (Sep 1, 2011)

same thing here, I tried multiple ROM backups and they all have the same issue. I read on AC that I guy that was running the 2.11 stock RUU (non rooted) was having the same issue.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Just tried flashing the 2.10 Deodexed Debloated ROM, and same thing happened again. Guess I'll flash back to MR2 and root it and just sit on it for a bit and see how this plays out.


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

all of my root apps had quit working. I wiped/formatted system, data, and caches. then reflashed gingeritis VIII and now my root apps work, but I still get the Talk fc........which is no big deal, since I never use it............something is slightly wacky somewhere.


----------



## jcastag (Sep 1, 2011)

Is there anyone here that is NOT having the issue with a 2.11 based ROM or the 2.11 RUU??? That seems to be the common thread here.

I dont have a backup of anything that is not a 2.11 ROM or I would try it. All I know is that I dont have a problem on my TMo Sensation GTalk.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

As soon as I flashed the MR2 RUU, my problem went away.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Both camera and Talk are working ok for me on SHIFTS3NS3 1.3X. I'm running the radios from the 2.11 base, CWR 5.0.0.8, and Ziggy's kernel pulled from Synergy.


----------



## Shinanigans250 (Aug 2, 2011)

On gingeritis 3d VIII newest radio and have the same problems. Camera worked yesterday and I haven't changed a thing. Weird it doesn't FC.. only gtalk does


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Out of curiosity what cwm recovery # are those of u on who are having the probs?


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

I am having the same problems with talk and my camera and it all started when I updated CWM.


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

For those who suspect it may be recovery & have had or plan to revert back to an older version of cwm...MAKE SURE to in rom manager - menu - "clear download cache" then flash older recovery & or do the same after flashing the older rocovery...


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm running CWM 4.1.0.5 and have been for a while now. This problem just reared its ugly head tonight. Very strange. I'm running back on MR2, and I've rooted it, and it's working fine. Suppose I'll just ride this out until the OTA drops this month... http://www.droid-life.com/2011/08/3...:+DroidLife+(droid+life)&utm_content=FaceBook


----------



## mzimand (Jun 6, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> For those who suspect it may be recovery & have had or plan to revert back to an older version of cwm...MAKE SURE to in rom manager - menu - "clear download cache" then flash older recovery & or do the same after flashing the older rocovery...


I did this and my Camera still will not work. I think that the CWM is the cause because I was reading this thread and tested my camera before updated my CWM and my camera worked perfect. As soon as I updated CWM my camera broke. Now even reverting to older CWM camera still broken


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't update CWM, and the problem happened, so I don't think that's it. The only way I can get it working again is to run MR2.


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm pretty pissed cause I too have this same issue... Wtf


----------



## killalude (Aug 16, 2011)

"hrdnhvy said:


> Out of curiosity what cwm recovery # are those of u on who are having the probs?


3.1.0.2 5.0.0.1 and 5.0.0.8 
Edit and 4.0.1.5


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone posted over at themikmik that Adrynalin has said he is 99% sure that its a network problem on googles end, just have to wait it out.

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

Man I hope so


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

It seems that this is occuring more to those running sense roms, are there any having these issues who are on an AOSP rom?

And who were on an AOSP rom when it very first started (not flashing aosp after started having issues & still having issues)


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> It seems that this is occuring more to those running sense roms, are there any having these issues who are on an AOSP rom?
> 
> And who were on an AOSP rom when it very first started (not flashing aosp after started having issues & still having issues)


Slim at BAMF said everything started working again on a AOSP ROM..not sure which one though.

This thread has been Thunder struck!!


----------



## SPD (Jul 18, 2011)

hrdnhvy said:


> It seems that this is occuring more to those running sense roms, are there any having these issues who are on an AOSP rom?
> 
> And who were on an AOSP rom when it very first started (not flashing aosp after started having issues & still having issues)


I heard that AOSP ROMs are running fine. I love sense too much to leave though.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I am at a loss.

Those on Skyraider Zeus roms are fine. Thats in part (or entirely) because he uses Talk.apk (Google talk with no video). That fixed Google talk, but not the camera.


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> I am at a loss.
> 
> Those on Skyraider Zeus roms are fine. Thats in part (or entirely) because he uses Talk.apk (Google talk with no video). That fixed Google talk, but not the camera.


This is really messed up. I flashed 3.6.0 kernel from imoseyon and then this is when all this stuff happened... But I tried to do a recover and still doesn't work.


----------



## Droid DOES!! (Jul 17, 2011)

Apparently, users that have switched back to the MR2 radio have said that it resolves the issues.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

mrbracht said:


> This is really messed up. I flashed 3.6.0 kernel from imoseyon and then this is when all this stuff happened... But I tried to do a recover and still doesn't work.


People even on the stock kernel are having the problem, and others on 3.6 are not, so it's not a kernel issue.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Droid DOES!! said:


> Apparently, users that have switched back to the MR2 radio have said that it resolves the issues.


Actually, they switched back to MR2, period.


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Actually, they switched back to MR2, period.


No fix with MR2. Hmmm


----------



## mrbracht (Jul 18, 2011)

Setting the date back to anything before Sept 1st makes it work perfect

Edit.. you can then set it back and it seems to still work after


----------



## aclon (Aug 17, 2011)

flash this patch in recovery.
you can download it from this website. sorry, i'm from china. so the language is Chinese.:androidwink:
If you can't download it, also you can send me a e-mail address, i'll send it to you.
http://115.com/file/bhdjl396#camera.zip


----------



## wwjdd44 (Jul 1, 2011)

flashed the newest cm7 this morning and both camera and talk are back to working properly..............hopefully this will get sorted while I am at work today. I used to be a big aosp fan, but have now come to enjoy the sense roms. I am still running the 2.11 radio and 5.0.0.8 cwr.


----------



## jcastag (Sep 1, 2011)

ok so I flashed back to CWM 3.0.25, changed the date and time to Aug 1st, rebooted, and camera and Gtalk worked fine.

set the time back to current (network) and rebooted, problem started again.

then I set the time back to Aug 1, rebooted, and its fine once again.

then I updated CWM to 5.0.10, set the date back to Aug 1 and rebooted and its still fine.

It seems that the problem is solely tied to the date/time after a reboot. not really sure why the date and time would have an affect on GTalk and the camera though lol


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

From what I've seen, the date and time is exactly the reason, somehow, It's almost like the leak base that everyone is running on several different roms for some reason quit working for everyone at the same time. By this I'm referring to the talk/camera issue. It's like at a certain time it expired.

I think the CWM thing just happened parallel and caught a lot of blame. The camera file that's flashable has been fixing the problem so far, but it hasn't been long enough to know for sure for me anyway.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here it is again for those that haven't seen it over at bamf.
camera.zip


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you snow saved me some trouble and maybe my life as im driving through heave traffic in a construction zone lol


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks like ziggy found the problem, expired libOlaEngine.so. He has posted an updated file on the Synergy google code svn, specifically in r197. I haven't tested it since I don't have the FC problems.

http://code.google.com/p/synergy-thunderbolt/source/list


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> Looks like ziggy found the problem, expired libOlaEngine.so. He has posted an updated file on the Synergy google code svn, specifically in r197. I haven't tested it since I don't have the FC problems.
> 
> http://code.google.com/p/synergy-thunderbolt/source/list


This worked...thanks for the heads up


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

How do u apply that update?


----------



## marvinmadman (Jul 29, 2011)

Nevermind, changing the date worked.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

If you think changing the date is a smart or permanent solution... lol good luck.

You can replace the lib file with RootExplorer or with adb. Set permissions and reboot.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Here it is again for those that haven't seen it over at bamf.
> camera.zip


That seems to be working for me...thanks!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Here it is again for those that haven't seen it over at bamf.
> camera.zip


For anyone having this issue, please use this fix, it works and is the proper way to resolve this issue.

I will add this to the first post as well, thanks Snow02


----------



## Rob90262 (Aug 11, 2011)

After download then what do I do???


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

flash it with rom manager or directly in cwm


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> If you think changing the date is a smart or permanent solution... lol good luck.
> 
> You can replace the lib file with RootExplorer or with adb. Set permissions and reboot.


works.. bamf 2.4


----------



## Promethazine (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks ! worked like a charm flash through recovery. gingeritis 3d built VIII


----------



## mrreed2u (Jun 10, 2011)

ya it works but only untill you change roms then you have to reaply it ....sense roms anyway aosp works fine


----------

